# Ненастоящий Карипазим



## орхан (12 Апр 2007)

Здравствуйте! Почти 6 месяцев назад обнаружили грыжу Л5С1 8мм и начали лечить карипазимом. 
Карипазим покупался исключительно в Москве в АТЦ-ФАРМ при НИИ Бурденко.
Первые 2 партии по 30 флаконов имели срок годности до Августа 2007.
Последняя партия годна до Августа 2008.
Проблема в том, что все 3 партии купленных мною лекарств имели одинаковые номера серий: 040705, чего быть в принципе не должно. 
Это меня сильно настораживает.

Мне кажется, с последней купленной мною партией карипазима что-то не то... Скажите, могу ли я быть уверен, что карипазим купленный в Бурденко, обязательно настоящий. Спасибо!


----------



## olga_27 (12 Апр 2007)

Я думаю, что этот вопорос  надо было выяснить  с зав.аптекой. Спросить сертификат и т.д. На самом деле сама покупала карипазим в Бурденко и делала три курса, но в подлинности его не задумывалась, т.к. альтернативы не было.


----------



## Ell (12 Апр 2007)

Надо помнить, что номер серии может обозначаться арабскими цифрами, при этом последние четыре цифры в номере будут обозначать месяц и год выпуска лекарства, а цифры, предшествующие последним четырем, будут являться производственным номером серии, а  может обозначаться буквенно-цифровой комбинацией.
Вообщем, серия отражает дату выпуска препарата. 
Тут, скорее, о сроке годности нужно задуматься.
Или сверить серию и дату выпуска.

И не надо себя накручивать, что что-то не то с лекарством.Скорее всего, это у Вас чисто психологическое.


----------



## орхан (13 Апр 2007)

Здравствуйте! Спасибо, что ответили. Просто мы живем в мире подделок, и не накручивать себя просто не получается.

В период 2-ого курса (с хорошим карипазимом ) на коже спины образовывалась корочка во время купания, которая рассасывалась, после высыхания. Сейчас же я купаюсь, и никакой корки нет (принял 14 процедур нового "плохого").
Кроме того, во время предыдущих 2-ух курсов карипазима спина практически не чесалась.

Сейчас же я буквально с ума схожу от чесоткиfurious . Медсестра говорит, что чесотка бывает сильнее, когда препарат плохого качества (не знаю насколько она права)...


----------



## Анатолий (13 Апр 2007)

Полностью согласен с Ell !!! 
Будьте внимательны при покупке любых препаратов.umnik


----------



## орхан (13 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Вообщем, серия отражает дату выпуска препарата.
> Тут, скорее, о сроке годности нужно задуматься.
> Или сверить серию и дату выпуска.



Я согласен с Вами. Сразу же позвонил в АТЦ-ФАРМ, и мне сказали , что это просто опечатка. Препарат свежий, и все ок. Но мне что-то не верится... Конечно, зацикливаться на карипазиме я не собираюсь. Считаю что применение хондропротекторов и гимнастика/плавание более важны, чем карипазим. Но все же.
Спасибо!


----------



## Ell (13 Апр 2007)

*орхан*, не забывайте о том, что реакция организма на последующие курсы может отличаться от первичной реакции. И это вовсе не означает, что качество лекарственного препарата плохое. Накапливается доза и т.п., вот и отличия в реакции.

И еще момент. Можно быстрее купить поддельный анальгин, нежели карипазим.
Учитывая место, где Вы его покупали, думаю,что всё в порядке с препаратом. Уважающие себя заведения не допустят покупки поддельных партий лекарств. Тем более, лекарств подобного плана.

Так что, думаю, Вы зря переживаете.А то, что у Вас чешется, так не забывайте и о том, что препарат растительного происхождения и вероятны такого рода реакции.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Апр 2007)

орхан написал(а):


> и мне сказали , что это просто опечатка.



очень странно....


----------



## Ell (13 Апр 2007)

Я тогда добавлю.
Если возникли сомнения, если медсестра вдруг решила поддержать тему о некачественном препарате (что с моей точки зрения совершенно непрофессионально), то зачем было продолжать процедуры?
Существует простой и логичный способ. А именно, берем препарат, идем в ту аптеку, где его покупали.Очень желательно иметь чек. Пишем заявление. Все зав.аптеками абсолютно четко знают эту процедуру.Далее-зав.аптекой отправляет сомнительное лекарство на экспертизу.
И не надо изобретать велосипед.И не надо забивать себе голову вопросом "Что я купил". 
Если же человек пользуется сомнительным (с его точки зрения препаратом), то флаг ему в руки. В данном вопросе выход один-или продолжаем применять, или нет.

Добавлено через 46 минут 
Вот что еще нашла:

"Метод лечения "Карипазимом" разработан и применяется на практике заведующим отделением реабилитации НИИ нейрохирургии им. Н.Н.Бурденко РАМН профессором Найдиным В.Л. Патент на изобретение № 2141359 от 20.11.1999. "

По моему, отпадает вопрос о некачественном препарате.

Теперь о побочных явлениях:

"При применении карипазима возможны аллергические реакции. При повышенной чувствительности, проявляющейся зудом и повышением температуры, проводится антигистаминная терапия (тавегил, диазолин и др., местная обработка гидрокортизоном или мазью "Линии"). 
Между 5-й и 8-й процедурами возможно временное обострение основного заболевания."

Далее:

"Лечение курсовое - 3 курса (1 курс от 20 до 30 процедур). Допускаются перерывы в 1-2 дня между процедурами. Повторные курсы через 30-60 дней."

И внимание:

"Не применять - внутривенно и внутримышечно, при острых воспалительных процессах в тканях, при секвестрации грыжи диска и фораменальном расположении секвестра"

Если еще будут вопросы-обращайтесь, откопаю


----------



## п-авел (5 Май 2007)

*делимся опытом променения электрофореза с карипаином*

Я живу в Петербурге и достать препарат карипазим не смог. В аптеке прежложили препарат карипаин. Сказали, что это полный российский аналог грузинского лекарства. По описанию это практически то же самое. Сейчас делаю электрофорез и думаю....... как узнать поможет ли он?
Может кто нибудь применял карипаин? Поделитесь опытом пожалуйста!:prankster2:


----------



## Winter (5 Май 2007)

*карипаин аналог карипазима?*

Почитайте вот здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread1192.html все обсуждено.


----------



## п-авел (6 Май 2007)

*карипаин аналог карипазима?*



Winter написал(а):


> Почитайте вот здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread1192.html все обсуждено.


Спасибо за внимание к моему вопросу, но...в поиске я уже набирал карипаин, просматривал ответы, но кроме одного случая (женщина сделала 5 курсов по 30 сеансов электрофореза) я не нашёл ни одной реальной оценки воздействия этого препарата. Все либо хотят применить этот препарат (между прочим как мазь,?), либо интересуются методикой проведения электрофореза. Я же хочу узнать - помогает ли реально электрофорез с карипаином? Я сделал пока только 12 сеансов электрофореза карипаином (кроме другого лечения, конечно) и у меня (как бы не сгазить!) насупило очень значительное улучшение. Хотелось бы узнать у  форумчан, лечившихся электрофорезом с карипаином, какие у них реальные результаты, исчезает ли грыжа диска, как долго действует электрофорез...и т. п. 
С уважением, Павел.


----------



## Ell (6 Май 2007)

*карипаин аналог карипазима?*

*п-авел*, Вам дали конкретную ссылку.
Оценки Вы не найдете, попробуйте сами и расскажите нам всем.
Всё о применении препарата на форуме описано от и до.

Сделаете 100 сеансов наступит лучшение от факта процедуры.
Каждому - своё.
Если есть что рассказать -расскажите.

И еще вопрос. Вы себе как представляете грыжу и её "исчезновение"?


----------



## п-авел (6 Май 2007)

*карипаин аналог карипазима?*



Ell написал(а):


> *п-авел*, Вам дали конкретную ссылку.
> Оценки Вы не найдете, попробуйте сами и расскажите нам всем.
> Всё о применении препарата на форуме описано от и до.
> 
> ...


Представляю "исчезновение" вот как :http://www.caripazymum.ru/pubs/tesis6.doc
Может это конечно РЕКЛАМА препарата? НО......надежда умирает последней!


----------



## Ell (6 Май 2007)

я лично не буду ползать по ссылкам.
Если задаёте вопрос, то извольте отвечать и на поставленный.


----------



## п-авел (6 Май 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> я лично не буду ползать по ссылкам.
> Если задаёте вопрос, то извольте отвечать и на поставленный.



на этой ссылке довольно большой объём информации. Я дал ссылку. чтобы не загружать форум. Кроме того там представлена томограмма позвоночника до и после лечения (в виде рисунка). Поверьте, я не хотел Вас ничем утруждать. Прсто на одном из форумов администртор мне напртив сделал мне  замечание что я привожу не ссылку, а сам  текст.


----------



## Ell (6 Май 2007)

Повторюсь.
тема карипазима обсуждена в полном объеме, ссылок было достаточно. 
Возможно, кому-то мало.
Но я (лично) жажду услышать мнение того, кто опробовал.Вы это делаете, я верно поняла?
Вот и рассказывайте о своих ощущениях и мыслях.
А "обмусоливать" сто раз одно и тоже...надо ли?  

И еще раз повторюсь- своими словами расскажите о грыже и ее исчезновении.
Как *Вы* лично , без ссылок, себе это представляете.
Быть может, найдем тогда что обсуждать.
С уважением.


----------



## п-авел (6 Май 2007)

п-авел написал(а):


> на этой ссылке довольно большой объём информации. Я дал ссылку. чтобы не загружать форум. Кроме того там представлена томограмма позвоночника до и после лечения (в виде рисунка). Поверьте, я не хотел Вас ничем утруждать. Прсто на одном из форумов администртор мне напртив сделал мне  замечание что я привожу не ссылку, а сам  текст.





Ell написал(а):


> Повторюсь.
> тема карипазима обсуждена в полном объеме, ссылок было достаточно.
> Возможно, кому-то мало.
> Но я (лично) жажду услышать мнение того, кто опробовал.Вы это делаете, я верно поняла?
> ...


Я начал применять электрофорез с карипаином когда увидел томограмму позвоночника до и после применения электорфореза с карипазиним. На этом сайте даётся результат после 2 курсов по 30 процедур. Грыжа практически исчезла! (что очень хорошо видно на той ссылке, которая вызвала у Вас такое недовольство). Я же пока принял 12 прцедур и у меня совершенно исчезли боли и скованность, несмотря на то, что у меня на томограмме обнаружились три грыжи самая большая 5,2 мм!
А мысли у меня простые: 
1.будет ли у меня такой же эффект от карипаина как на томограмме при лечением карипазином.
2. Действительно ли от этих процедур грыжа исчезает? (хотя по ощущениям, только от 12 прцедур у меня  очень хорошая динамика). Павел.
на той ссылке:http://www.caripazymum.ru/pubs/tesis6.doc
Снимок показывает состояние пациента на 19 марта 2003 года
Снимок по состоянию на 9 июля 2003 года, после прохождения 2-х курсов электрофореза карипазима по 30 процедур 
Снимки предоставлены Юрищевым Павлом Евгеньевичем, врачом                              НИИ Нейрохирургии им. Н.Н.Бурденко


----------



## Вертебролог (17 Авг 2007)

*делимся опытом променения электрофореза с карипаином*



п-авел написал(а):


> Я живу в Петербурге и достать препарат карипазим не смог. В аптеке прежложили препарат карипаин. Сказали, что это полный российский аналог грузинского лекарства. По описанию это практически то же самое. Сейчас делаю электрофорез и думаю....... как узнать поможет ли он?
> Может кто нибудь применял карипаин? Поделитесь опытом пожалуйста!:prankster2:



Можете не сомневаться, это один и тот же препарат, только с комерческим названием!


----------



## Natky (5 Июн 2016)

О! Раз тема не закрыта, хоть и очень древна, напишу тут свой отзыв.
В 2008 году, когда меня впервые скрутило, и обнаружилась грыжа L5-S1 8мм, мне посоветовали(сарафанное радио) обратиться именно к Найдину Владимиру Львовичу. Он сразу же "прописал" три курса карипазима (как положено, по 30 процедур, последующие через 2 месяца). Уже после первого курса я вернулась в строй, но честно доделала все остальные курсы.  ЛФК тоже бурденковский делала, вроде Дикуль аналогичный рекомендкет. 
КТ в конце 2009 года показал 6 мм. 
В начале 2010 году стала не слушаться правая нога, спина не болела, я к Найдину, он "три курса". Сделала, по ходу процесса нога вроде пришла в норму. Я, между тем, решила что здорова - карипазим же)))) И да, шикарно жила до 2014 года. В октябре 2014 меня так согнуло, причём совершенно внезапно - легла нормальная, а утром не смогла встать - что сделать МРТ я смогла только в январе 2015. Да и то отлежала эти 10 или 15 минут через боль. Грыжа 11 мм. Поехала в Бурденко. Найдин к тому времени умер, пошла к Флёрову. Он долго смеялся над карипазимом, но сказал:"либо нейрохирург, либо 3 курса электрофореза с карипазимом, на вас он хорошо действует"(?!). Нейрохирурга я тогда боялась больше всего на свете, поэтому выбрала 3 курса. Тут я уже делала через боль и со слезами, так как лежать было больно, хорошо хоть только первые процедур 20, потом логично полегчало. Тьфу-тьфу, живу в принципе нормально до сентября 2015, пока в меня не въезжает олень на фольксвагене( Причём я спокойна, повреждения минимальны,  у меня только бампер под покраску - но к вечеру всё, меня согнуло( Пишу Флёрову, он в ответ "делайте МРТ". Примерно через 7-10 дней делаю (ну как разогнуло чутка) - у меня 15 мм и секвестрирование. Еду в Бурденко, Флёрова нет, иду к Юрищеву - он стандартно "3 курса". Я говорю:"да я вот только закончила третий в августе?" он:" делайте, я же хочу вас вылечить!". И рекомендует контрольный МРТ примерно в феврале 2016. Худо-бедно-по разному живу эти месяцы, доживаю до февраля - центральная грыжа L5-S1 14×15×19 с признаками секвестрирования, фораминальная грыжа L4-L5, ретролистез (раньше в протоколах про него не писали, да и на старых снимках не виден). Больше я в Бурденко не поехала. Стала добывать информацию о хорошем нейрохирурге, и совершенно случайно её получила. В итоге 23 апреля сделали операцию TLIF зафиксировали L4-L5-S1 и сейчас я ударными темпами прихожу в себя. Ура! Карипазим в топку.
А, ещё, почему не лечилась у участкового невропатолога - изначально когда я к ней пришла, мне было сказано :"а, ты молодая! У тебя всё само пройдёт!". Поэтому обратилась в серьёзное учреждение НИИ нейрохирургии им.Бурденко, где вот так лечат. На самом деле у нас огромные проблемы с хорошими специалистами, поэтому люди от безысходности пытаются лечиться любыми методами...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2016)

Прочитал.
Два раза Вас врачи вылечили, оба раза Вы не сделали выводов и входили в проблему по-новому.
Посмотрим, справиться ли железо с Вами.
Мне кажется, что надо что-то поменять в поведении, чтобы не пошло дальше.


----------



## Natky (5 Июн 2016)

Пардон. Тут вы неправы. Это в каком месте вы обнаружили отсутствие выводов? Я сразу же, прямо в 2007 году сделала выводы. Знаете, когда в 33 так клюёт петух в зад, что лично у меня сразу мозг включился. Я исключила ношение тяжестей полностью, всегда вела и продолжила вести  здоровый и спортивный образ жизни, никогда не имела лишнего веса, с тех пор никогда не работала на сидячей работе. Отказалась от всех хоть немного опасных для спины развлечений. Что я делала не так? Может мне нужно было усыпить моего лабрадора?! А то может его было тяжело водить на поводке??
 И как они меня интересно вылечили? Похоже что просто проходило обострение, организм сам компенсировал проблему, приспосабливался.
Оперировавшиий хирург сказал что грыже столько же лет, сколько мне её "лечили" - думаю , он без труда смог это определить, пока он с трудом отделял её от корешков, очень твёрдую. И цитата из него же  "давненько мы такого не оперировали".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2016)

Компенсировал, правильно.
А всё, что не оперативно, всё компенсирует организм.
И правильно, просто происходило обострение.
Теперь главное, чтобы не было новых обострений!


----------



## Natky (6 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Компенсировал, правильно.
> А всё, что не оперативно, всё компенсирует организм.
> И правильно, просто происходило обострение.


Но вот я теперь не вижу роли электрофореза с карипазимом в этой цепочке. Даже в первом случае. А "лечение" с уже 11 мм вообще выглядит странно. А я была ярой поклонницей карипазима. Как-то не привыкла лечиться по интернету, всё по живым врачам ходила, а они вот как(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2016)

А я не был приверженцем, хотя и использовал в лечении по желанию пациента.
Давайте еще раз.
Почему помогло, не важно, помогло. Никто не ответит, сколько там % от Карипазима.
Важно, чтобы не пришло снова. Пришло. Можно точно сказать, что в том, что пришло, большая часть % по Вашей вине. И это при том, что много делали?
Надо понять, почему!?
Теперь операция. Надо, чтобы не вернулось!


----------



## Natky (6 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А я не был приверженцем, хотя и использовал в лечении по желанию пациента.
> Давайте еще раз.
> Почему помогло, не важно, помогло. Никто не ответит, сколько там % от Карипазима.
> Важно, чтобы не пришло снова. Пришло. Можно точно сказать, что в том, что пришло, большая часть % по Вашей вине. И это при том, что много делали?
> ...


Я являюсь невероятно правильным пациентом и реально следую рекомендациям врача. Плюс не хожу с голой спиной и животом, одеваюсь по погоде, сиденье в машине удобное и сижу я в нём правильно(автомобиль вольво, подбирался в первую очередь именно из-за кресла). 
Могу посчитать в пользу своей вины только то что продолжила жить, а не легла на кровать и зафиксировалась. 
Уверена что больше не вернётся, так как всё что давило - убрали, а оставшееся зафиксировали. А выше всё в идеальном состоянии. Т-т-т.
Но всё-таки пометьте для себя мою карипазимную историю, информация полезная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2016)

Так почему новые обострения!?


----------



## Natky (7 Июн 2016)

Да вот иногда закрадывается мысль, учитывая что двигательно и температурно не нарушала - вот реально может такое от нервов происходить? Почти подо все обострения можно найти в моей жизни предшествующие нервные переживания, кроме того, самого сильного, когда вечером легла нормальная, а утром не встала. Но может ночью как-то так двинулась неудачно...(если что, спала одна)))) Вы скажете:"всё может быть". Но как тогда вообще можно жить? На успокоительных что ли? Если, например, от не услышанного звонка телефона тебя может согнуть на пару недель...Или от пары слов хама на гелике.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2016)

Правильно, когда человек нервничает, то дергается и двигается нервно, вот от этих движений и обостряется. Причиной обострений может быть только движение в поражённом сегменте.


----------

